
Show HN: bypass AppStore review process with iOS codeless native apps/widgets - tonyfavio
https://github.com/faviomob/WidgetKit#ios
======
andymoe
Cool stuff but this is a great way to get your apple dev account revoked, FYI.

------
tonyfavio
You can now create native apps for iOS using JSON and Storyboards only. Native
app can be downloaded as a bundle (not executable), and thus can be kinda web
page. Isn't it cool?

